# Anyone been on Buspar, Venafaxine,Nortripyline for IBS



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiHas anyone been on Buspar, Venafaxine,Nortripyline for IBS ?Fionax


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I used to take Buspar for the IBS pain. It didn't get rid of it when it was really bad (did when it was mild) but it did take enough of the edge off of it I could function.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi and thanks for your reply.I have been given Buspar for anxiety. when my IBS gets bad I get anxious with the pain.How long did you take it for for it to be an effect?Fiona


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Fiona123I take Buspar tablets 5mg three times a day for the anxiety that is associated with the IBS-D. My therapist told me you have to take them on a regular basis for them to have any effect, you can not take them as and when needed, they wont work, and they are only supposed to be used for a maximum of 3 months as the body can get used to them and you start to show more signs of anxiety.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiYes I have been taking the buspar for just over a week no. Saw my consultant yesterday, and he has put me on Nortripyline 30mg. Also Spasmonal. Have you tried this?Fiona


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Kathleen - did you take Buspar for anxiety?..or IBS.. did it help with anxiety if thats what you took it for?I feel dizzy on it.Fiona x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I did get a bit light headed with the morning dose. Eating a big enough breakfast helped with that.I don't have anxiety, so I was just taking it for the IBS.


----------

